

Asset: little asset manager for lazy people - mcantelon
https://github.com/visionmedia/asset

======
jergason
The author describes it as an "asset" manager, but the readme shows only
javascript frameworks being used. This looks more like a javascript package
manager.

Now if someone can integrate this into a module system that can be used within
JavaScript, then the world has become a better place.

